
List of unusual units of measurement - peterkshultz
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_unusual_units_of_measurement
======
Rjevski
I disagree with some of them being unused. This page lists some units like
“rack unit” (length) and “jiffies” (time). They are domain-specific but not
unused by any means - physical servers are measured in these rack units (1U,
2U, etc) and jiffies is a common way to measure time in kernel development.

